# Racquelette



## mlkgmk (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a racquellete receipe for dessert. Any suggestions?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Raclette is not dessert. You serve it with boiled baby potatoes and pickles.


----------



## mlkgmk (Dec 23, 2007)

Racquelette is a cheese and a way of cooking - like fondue only on a grill-like surface rather than in oil. I am looking for a dessert to cook when racqueletting.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Raclette is a Swiss dish and Swiss tradition. Half-wheels of raclette cheese are set under a special salamander and the melted top surface of the wheel is scraped off onto a warmed plate with boiled potatoes, gherkins (sour, not sweet) and the like. 
Since this is a pretty heavy dish, I'd go with something light for dessert, maybe an apple tart or a fancier fruit salad.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've never seen raclette (racquelette) used as a verb before ...:look:

Happy Holidaze,

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

When I was in Switzerland we'd make the raclette in front of an open fire, scrapping the melted cheese onto a warmed plate. What are the mechanics involved with this special salamander? What makes the salamander different from a typical salamender?

Happy Holidaze,

shel


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The salamander part/heating element is fixed, underneath the element is a cradle shaped to fit a half wheel of raclette. This cradle is on a screw, so you can lower or raise the cradle as the half-wheel grows smaller.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

foodpump is right on with the raclette. 

I have done raclette on the main street of the town of Gruyeres, they bring a very nice little salamander right to your table (of much better quality and grilling power than these cheesy things that have shown up in gourmet shops lately as "raclette" units). 

MLKGMK if what you are asking for is a dessert you can grill in whatever unit you have, two things that pop to mind are pineapple slices, or to toast marshmallows and make s'mores.

With raclette as in cheese, I'd probably just have a nice ice wine for dessert, if that. In Switzerland, the quantity of cheese served per person was usually close to a pound, then it somehow always seemed to disappear :blush: , so I'm thinking very light on the dessert or no dessert would be even more appropriate, just have a nice white wine with the cheese and continue to sip afterward.


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually if you were to use a "salamander" it would be moved closer or further as the wheel grows smaller, the cheese wheel being flat.
When I did my Culinary in Glion sur Montreux (graduated 38 years ago... anyone from there? Ok... so I am old!!!) we had raclette in the woods when the weather would allow it (nice fires)... and wine of course... waking up under trees most of the time with the first rays of sunshine and clean air...

I was thinking for dessert, since it does not seem to be a fancy dinner in your case (I am just assuming...) how about continuing using the salamander... Slice a banana lenght wise (peel on), like you would do a french roll, open it and stuff it with chocolate chips, nuts, marshmallows... close it, wrap it with foil and expose the sides turning them to the said salamander... I know, very "Boy Scoutish"!!! I do it for crowds when camping... use a spoon!!! It will all melt together... 

Be well... Happy New year...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Going to throw my _duex centimes _in here...

I asked one of my Swiss friends what she would serve for dessert after a meal of raclette. Here are her suggestions:

Peel, halve and core pears and thinly slice. Melt butter in raclette dish and arrange the pears in a fan shape. Sprinkle with sugar and cook for a few minutes on top of the grill top until the pears are just soft. Pour some cream over them and slide the pans under the grill and cook gently until the sauce is slightly caramelized.
(Or you can use baking apples - instead of pears - and add cinnamon for extra flavour.)

or

Lightly toast both sides of a slice of sponge cake. Place a slice in the raclette dish and, if desired, sprinkle with some orange liqueur. Slice an orange thinly, remove the pith, halve and arrange over lapping slices on the cake. Sprinkle thickly with coarse, raw sugar and bake under the grill for 5 - 6 minutes.


----------



## hank freid (Apr 30, 2008)

I was also interested if it's possible to do a racquelette? If so should I cook the goose first or only on the racquelette? 
What do you suggest?

>=<((((('>


----------

